# New CPs Arrived Today!



## parvi_17 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I may be addicted to these now. Some really nice plants came in today that I have been anticipating for a while.

First up is Heliamphora minor, commonly called sun pitcher. This is a dwarf species. This seedling will get 6-8" tall at maturity. Heliamphora, in case you don't know, probably have the nicest flowers of any CP, much like lilies.









Next is something a bit more common, Sarracenia flava, or yellow trumpet, an American native. This can be planted in gardens in temperate regions, but not in my COLD temperate region! This is just coming out of dormancy.





And finally, the highlight of the day, Darlingtonia californica, commonly called cobra plant or California pitcher plant. This is the nicest CP out there, in my opinion. This is a 3rd year seedling making its first set of true leaves; it still has some seedling leaves which are quite different. Even this tiny baby is strikingly beautiful. I've got my work cut out for me though, as this is one of the hardest CPs to grow, especially in areas with hot, dry summers like mine. I'll be watering it with refrigerated water .













My CP collection is still quite small but it includes some nice plants. They are housed in two terraria and the plants grow under artificial light, though I am thinking about getting some under natural light. Many will be summered outside. I now have:

Dionaea muscipula (typical)
Dionaea muscipula 'B-52'
Pinguicula moranensis
Sarracenia psittacina
Sarracenia flava
Sarracenia purpurea
Darlingtonia californica
Cephalotus follicularis
Drosera capensis 'Alba'
Heliamphora minor
Nepenthes globosa ("Viking")


----------



## Elena (Apr 8, 2009)

Great additions! I should like a Heli but I'm not sure if my conditions are good enough (my carnivores are under lights and on windowsills right now)

Now you just need a nice Ultric


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 8, 2009)

Elena said:


> Great additions! I should like a Heli but I'm not sure if my conditions are good enough (my carnivores are under lights and on windowsills right now)
> 
> Now you just need a nice Ultric



Yep, that and a Byblis, and a Sarr. leucophylla, some more Droseras, and more color variations of Dionaea. And when I get more space, some more Nepenthes! :evil:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice collection! I don't think its small
interestingly I was thinking of carnivores too. (But im a carnivorous plant murderer)
How well does Cephalotus follicularis grow?


----------



## Jorch (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting plants! Are they from Hawaiian Botanical?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 9, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> nice collection! I don't think its small
> interestingly I was thinking of carnivores too. (But im a carnivorous plant murderer)
> How well does Cephalotus follicularis grow?



Cephalotus has a reputation for being difficult to grow, but so far I've found it very easy. I grow it in a mix of equal parts peat, sand and perlite, with a sphagnum top-dressing, and I use the tray method (pots sitting in water), with pure water of course. I let the tray dry before I add more water, from the top. I have yet to fertilize it but I think some people do. It has tripled in size in the 8 months or so I've had it and is beginning to form larger pitchers. My only complaint is it is pure green, which is from not bright enough light.

Two books have really helped me out with CP growing: The Savage Garden by Peter D'Amato and Growing Carnivorous Plants by Barry Rice. If you want to grow your plants better, check those out!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Interesting plants! Are they from Hawaiian Botanical?



Nope these are from Keehns Carnivores. Every one of my CPs is from them, and the plants, service and prices are fantastic.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice plants...!!!!! Nice photos too...!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2009)

Love 'em!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2009)

groovy


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 9, 2009)

:drool: :smitten: one of these days .... months .... years! 
I did successfully winter over a sarracenia!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome CP collection!

*Gotta post some pics of my Heliamphora!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 9, 2009)

What a neat collection Joe! :clap:


----------

